# Fundraiser for the Gill Family Saturday



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

Please tell everyone you know that we will be holding a fundraiser for the Gill Family at MBT Divers on Saturday February 5. We will smoking pork butts and beef briskets and making BBQ plates. Butts will be sold for $25, briskets for $35, and plates for $10 with all procedes going to the Gill family. Come get get some BBQ for your Superbowl party and help support one of our own. 

For those who don't know a fellow friend/diver lost his son recently when he was struck by a car. This fundraiser will help them with whatever out of pocket costs they might have. 

See everyone Saturday!


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

Paul,
Are you taking orders for whole butts and briskets or is it going to be first come, first served. It would help to have orders so we know how much to smoke. I picked up my pork and charcoal today. I'll probably also be taking orders for red velvet (20) and hummingbird cakes (25) with all proceeds going to the Gill family.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Paul, What time are the butts and briskets going to be ready?


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

At the moment it's first come first serve. They're getting 20 butts and 20 briskets and if it looks like they'll be running low then they'll go get some more.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Paul,
I would like to pre order 1 of each if possible please....


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

Kahala,

I have you down for one of each. Any of the rest of you who wish to pre-order, feel free to contact me as I've got a reservation list started from some other forums. We are trying to help coordinate things. PM, e-mail or phone. Doesn't matter. Just get the orders in so we can help these folks out. Thanks bunches! Michele 565-7246


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

Michele thanks for starting the list. They're gonna start cooking at 0500 Saturday 

You can either contact Michele (rocklobster) or call MBT Dive Shop and they'll take your orders. MBT Dive Shop and Breeze Fabricators (in Gulf Breeze) are currently taking donations. There was also an account set up at Gulf Coast Community Bank in the name of "The Family of Cory Gill" and you can go directly there and deposit the donations. 

Contact info for donation places:

*MBT Divers 
3920 Barrancas Avenue
Pensacola, FL 32507
(850) 455-7702 

Breeze Fabricators
2932 Westfield Road
Gulf Breeze, FL 32563
850-554-6172*

Thanks everyone for the support!


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

Paul,

Felix and I are trying to coordinate and make sure we don't miss anyone or have any duplicates. Let us know how else we can help.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

*Donation for the Gills*

I have a boat trailer in excellent condition (worth $3-5,000) and a lift bottom ($800?) for a 22' Glacier Bay catamaran that I would be happy to donate, if someone would like to sell them for me. They are both at Daybreak Marina. All proceeds would go to the Gills.

Bryan


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

kahala boy said:


> Paul, What time are the butts and briskets going to be ready?


 
After 3:00 is what I was told last night. They'll be firing up the smoker at about 5:00 a.m. and expect to start pulling the meat off around 3:00 p.m.


----------

